# How much flow do you use?



## dantimdad (Oct 27, 2009)

If you have a primarily soft coral tank, how much flow do you have?

I already asked this on the other forum and typically, was told about 20+ times the tank volume (most suggested 30+) using the most expensive options possible. I am pretty much through with that place.

I am looking for realistic, real world answers here. The tank is 118 gallons 36Lx24dx31h.

I am currently using an ebay special copy of a koralia that is supposed to put out 800gph in my 50 gallon temporary tank. I really like it, but, there is no way it's moving that much water. Probably more along the lines of 400 to 500gph.

What are your thought's of using three of these in conjuction with about 500gph of return (after head loss)?

I was thinking that, if I put any sps in the tank, they would be in the top portion of the tank and more in the flow.

Thanks for your input,

dantimdad


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

dantimdad said:


> If you have a primarily soft coral tank, how much flow do you have?
> 
> I already asked this on the other forum and typically, was told about 20+ times the tank volume (most suggested 30+) using the most expensive options possible. I am pretty much through with that place.
> 
> ...


In that amount of space 2 or 3 moded maxi-jets. And it Won't kill your pockets and work well. For a long time I used 2 mods on 1200's for a 75gal. tank 48x18x21 with SPS'


----------



## dantimdad (Oct 27, 2009)

That was a a thought I had as well, but was concerned about too much flow in a 36" long tank with mostly soft corals. Guess I could start out with two and add another or take one out if need be.

Thanks,
dantimdad


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

dantimdad said:


> That was a a thought I had as well, but was concerned about too much flow in a 36" long tank with mostly soft corals. Guess I could start out with two and add another or take one out if need be.
> 
> Thanks,
> dantimdad


 As wide and as deep as that tank is, you may start with two but over time I can see you adding another.


----------

